# HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY MISS MOLLY!!!



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Today, is Miss Molly May's first birthday! I wish I could have taken the day off to spend it with her! Tonight she will be getting her birthday presents, her liver cake and a huge rack of raw ribs! We were supposed to have a puppy party but she is still in heat! So...I made her extra liver cake cupcakes and I brought them to work and gave one to everyone who has a doggy! Now, tonight everyone will eat a cupcake in honor of her birthday (lol)! Geezz, I just love our little Miss Moo! We will keep you posted with pictures!:wub:


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Miss Molly!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Miss Molly!

:cake:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Looking forward to photos.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Miss Molly!!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Whitedog404 said:


> Looking forward to photos.



Yes, *lots* of photos! I hope she has a great birthday party with nice doggy pressies.:birthday:


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Miss Molly!! Wish you many more happy years.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday too you Miss Molly!!! Have a great birthday.... home you got lots of new toys.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Molly.

Nice photo album.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

happy Bday Molly!!! Cody turns 1 today too...i'll try to get pics for a post tomorrow.

are you doing anything special for her? Cody and Mandi are getting steak tonight for the celebrations lol


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> happy Bday Molly!!! Cody turns 1 today too...i'll try to get pics for a post tomorrow.
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CODY!!! Hope you have a fun filled night!:birthday:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Miss Molly May! you guys too


----------



## plusdoegsd (Nov 15, 2010)

happy b day to miss molly puppyhood has fleeted....


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy birthday Miss. Molly


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww Happy 1st Birthday beautiful Miss Molly May!!!!!! Tell your dad to hurry up with the photo's!!!!


----------

